# T shot heavy shot Dead Coyote



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Just read an artical about a new load "new to me" its that new hevi shot T size about .20 cal and comes on 2 3/4 , 3 inc and 3 1/4 shells. Artical says each pellet should hit about as hard as #4 buck with allot more pellets. sounds like a great load from coyote to home defence. Also they say hevi shot patterns dencer so you can use a more open choke like modified etc etc. anybody try these yet?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

heard nothing but good things..


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

I carry them for finishing cripples when waterfowl hunting. I killed one bird trying to escape from 75 yards. If you can get a varmint inside 50 or 60 you should be able to drop em dead in their tracks. Bit spendy though.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Heard great things about it but it is a little spendy


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Awesome long range giant canada goose load!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks I will be looking for it at the store!!


----------



## Mass Redneck (Dec 11, 2005)

Bore.244

I'm also from MA. I am thinking about getting into this sport using calling and maybe my hound. I don't agree with this but if I'm not mistaken MA considers T Shot the same as Buckshot. So don't get caught with it outside of Shotgun season for deer


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

I think it's really good stuff.


----------

